# Boas > Anacondas >  All About Condas

## Ben_Renick

Male Green (x2)



Female Green (x2)



Male Anerythristic Green (x2)



Female Marbled Yellow (x2)



Female Yellow (x1)



And just for fun, spur sexing Anacondas 101! :Rock on:  

Male


Female
 

Thanks,
Ben R.

----------


## Emilio

Very cool pic's I think conda's are super nice lookin snake's. Great collection you have there the female marbled is my pick.

----------


## JLC

Very cool pics!  That top one is really funny!  What size enclosure will that female green eventually need?  How old is she now?

----------


## Vomitore

How's their overall temperment?

----------


## Ben_Renick

JLC - Female Greens will eventually need at least an 8' x 30" x 18" cage, probably will need to go bigger overtime though, my big girl is in an 8'x36"x2' cage right now, and there is a lot of extra room in there, so it seems to be working out pretty good.  She is coming onto 5 years now.

Vomitore - All my condas are overall very tame snakes.  I can usually handle with no problems at all! :Rock on:  

Thanks!
Ben R.

----------

